# ISO Cannoli Recipes



## aff501 (May 19, 2007)

Hi, I am currently writing an ebook on Italian cannoli recipes. Does any one have any cannoli recipes that they would like to share to be included in the book? I would be more than happy to give you credit for your recipe.

Thanks,
  Antonio Fish


----------



## mudbug (May 19, 2007)

Never made cannoli.  But I think the basic recipe is pretty simple:

Stuff cannoli shells with sweetened ricotta cheese.  I would guess powdered sugar works the best.


----------



## mish (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to DC, aff.

I have looked at & saved at a few recipes, so I can't take credit. A few ideas, from memory...

Chocolate - Ricotta is mixed with cocoa powder.

Ricotta mixed with chocolate chips.

Mascarpone filling?

Pistachio - The two stuffed ends are dipped in chopped pistachio nuts or chocolate shavings

Mini Cannolis

Would have to go back through my files to give you more accurate descriptions, but those are a few that come to mind.


----------



## VeraBlue (May 21, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Never made cannoli.  But I think the basic recipe is pretty simple:
> 
> Stuff cannoli shells with sweetened ricotta cheese.  I would guess powdered sugar works the best.



You have to strain the ricotta cheese, unless you happen to be friends with a baker who will part with his 'special' bakery ricotta.  It tends to weep, and ruins the shells.  10x is the best sugar to use, but again, if you don't strain the cheese, first, you'll get soggy shells real fast.
You also need cinnamon oil, which is a little harder to come by.  I get mine in an italian market on 9th street in Philly.
To the sweetened cheese you add candied citron.  You can dip the ends into pistachio (chopped) or chocolate chips.

And, always always always use red wine in the pastry dough.


----------



## mudbug (May 21, 2007)

come again on the red wine?  never heard that one before!


----------



## Michelemarie (May 21, 2007)

I have not heard of red wine in the pastry either, just came across sherry in the dough.  

I like mini chocolate chips in my canolli.


----------



## VeraBlue (May 21, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> come again on the red wine?  never heard that one before!



Instead of adding water to the pastry flour, we always use red wine.


----------



## kadesma (May 21, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Instead of adding water to the pastry flour, we always use red wine.


Now that sounds fantastic..

kadesma


----------



## RMS (May 21, 2007)

Very interesting about the wine.


----------



## VeraBlue (May 21, 2007)

RMS said:
			
		

> Very interesting about the wine.



If you taste a shell made with flour and water, and one made with flour and wine, you will absolutely taste the difference! And it compliments the filling to a tee.


----------



## philso (Jun 6, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> If you taste a shell made with flour and water, and one made with flour and wine, you will absolutely taste the difference! And it compliments the filling to a tee.


 
could you post your recipe??


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 10, 2007)

1 cup of unbleached all purpose flour
1 tblsp sugar
1 tblsp butter or  lard
4 to 5 tblsp dry white wine or sweet Marsalla wine(  2 cups of veg oil  for frying colored sprinkles confectioner's sugar.
Mix all ingredients and  mix well. Refrigerate, covered until ready to fill the shells..
To make the  dough, place the flour in a bowl or food processor. And add the butteror lard  and sugar and mix with a fork or pulse, until the mixture resembles coarse meal.  Slowly add the 1/4 cup of wine and shape the mixture into a ball; add a little  more wine if the dough appears too dry. It should be soft but not sticky. Knead  the dough on a floured surface until smooth, about 10 min. Wrp the dough and  refrigerate for 45 min.. Place the chilled dough on a floured work surface.  Divide the dough in half. Work i piece of dough at a time., Keep the remaining  dough dough refrigerated. Roll dough to a very 

thin long rectangle about  14 inches long and 3 inches wide. dut the dough into 3 inch squares.  375
degreescool  drain on brown paper. Dad said use beer instead , he said  they come lighter than the wine.

I recall my Dad using red wine a few times, as well...probably didn't have marsala in the house.  I've never had the ones he's made with beer, but if he says they are lighter, they probably are.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 8, 2007)

aff501 said:
			
		

> Hi, I am currently writing an ebook on Italian cannoli recipes. Does any one have any cannoli recipes that they would like to share to be included in the book? I would be more than happy to give you credit for your recipe.
> 
> Thanks,
> Antonio Fish


I have an idea!  Stuff cannoli shells with coarse white cake icing.  It's a fast and easy way to make cannolis.  You can also mix the icing with cocoa powder, chocolate chips (any kind), or food coloring, if you wish.  If you love licking the icing off the cake with your finger, you'll love substituting it in place of the usual sweetened ricotta cheese.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

You could stuff a cannoli shell with anything you like....but it absolutely will not be a traditional cannoli unless it's filled with ricotta cheese.


----------



## Marcus (Jul 9, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> You could stuff a cannoli shell with anything you like....but it absolutely will not be a traditional cannoli unless it's filled with ricotta cheese.


Hey, if you can stuff a cannoli with mascarpone instead of ricotta cheese, I guess you can stuff it with cake icing.  You're right about the traditional cannoli thing, but many chefs have broken with traditions and tried new things, just like the Iron Chefs do.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 9, 2007)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Hey, if you can stuff a cannoli with mascarpone instead of ricotta cheese, I guess you can stuff it with cake icing.  You're right about the traditional cannoli thing, but many chefs have broken with traditions and tried new things, just like the Iron Chefs do.



I'm not opposed to trying new things....quite the contrary, actually.  But, while a rose by any other name would smell as sweet, change the flower and it's no longer a rose.   Regarding the iron chefs....well, I prefer to see them as more celebrity than chef.


----------



## philso (Jul 9, 2007)

how about marshmallow fluff with peanut butter & jelly??!! 

some captain crunch would make a nice textural addition.  

by the way, how was your trip, vera?


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 10, 2007)

philso said:
			
		

> how about marshmallow fluff with peanut butter & jelly??!!
> 
> some captain crunch would make a nice textural addition.
> 
> by the way, how was your trip, vera?


 
See....this is why I plan to run away with you...you make me laugh.  It was magnificent, thank you.   I'd use the captain crunch only if it was the crunchberry type!


----------



## Marcus (Jul 10, 2007)

Well obviously, as long as the cannoli shell is intact, it's still a cannoli, whether it be savory or sweet (sweet usually, though).


----------

